# Ringworm! Any tips to prevent it?



## myusername (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi folks,

(Haven't posted here for a while - how are you all doing? It's good to be back!)

I was hoping some more experienced grapplers might be able to give some  advice on what precautions to take to prevent ringworm and other nasty  infections. I am a bit worried about it as I have a lovely little 6  month daughter at home with a nice full head of beautiful hair! If my  enthusiasm for martial arts results in her getting little bald patches  not only would I feel dreadful but it would also likely not make for  marital bliss!

I am currently training BJJ and sometimes MMA in a less than clean gym.  They don't seem to clean the mats, they allow people to walk across the  mats with street shoes (there is a nice semi circle of grubbiness on the  mats at the entrance) and I know that they have had a ringworm problem  in the past.

However, I want to keep training there as the club is really friendly, I  trust the instructors and the tuition is top notch and it is good  honest BJJ and they produce winning fighters in MMA (not that I  particularly want to fight - just want to learn.) Additionally the only  alternative BJJ club on offer is a vastly overpriced academy that wants  to charge a small mortgage for training with them!

The precautions I am taking at the moment is wearing a Gi, rash guard  and scramble spats, washing my hair with anti dandruff shampoo and body  teatree and mint showergel. I have a shower as soon as I get home.

I still feel susceptable to catching it though as I get dry skin and mild excema on my hands.

Does anybody know of what I else I could be doing? Are there any  prevention products out there - hand creams? Also anything I could be  washing Gi and rash guards in that wouldn't ruin them as I can only wash  them at 30 or they'd shrink.

Cheers in advance for your views.


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2013)

First, gross.  We clean the mats daily, and everyone is required to wear shoes in the toilet, and never wear shoes on the mats.

But, to answer your questions, the easiest way to avoid ringworm is to make sure that you wash your kit thoroughly.  I recommend using white vinegar in your laundry.  It's a natural antibacterial agent and also helps keep your gear from stinking.  Dry it thoroughly before wearing it again.

At class, use something like this on any exposed skin: http://www.cuvo.com/skincare/kenshield.html  KS is the brand I use.  It comes out like hair foam, but you rub it on your skin and it's not greasy or oily.

Finally, shower after every class with an antibacterial soap.  You should do this anyway, but there you go. 

If you do these three things, you will be pretty much bug proof.  But, there's always a chance.

If you end up with ringworm, do your partners a favor and skip class, or at the very least, tape over any visible infections complete and let your partners know so that they can choose to avoid you, if they want.


----------



## myusername (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Steve, that's really useful advice and I'll be popping out for white vinegar tomorrow! Unfortunately the Kenshield doesn't appear to be sold in the uk. I've had a quick google without success. Does anyone out there know or use a UK equivilant?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 3, 2013)

Perhaps you could "volunteer" to wash the mats before class, out of self-interest?  It's kind of scary to me that they aren't maintaining decent cleanliness, considering that apart from all the traditional things like ringworm, we've got MRSA out there, today, too.


----------



## myusername (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks* jks9199* I may well offer that. Though looking at those mats it's my guess I'll have to bring my own mop, bucket and bleach!

*Steve* - how much white vinegar do you recommend that I put in with my wash - an A4 gi, rash guard and rash guard leggings.


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2013)

myusername said:


> Thanks* jks9199* I may well offer that. Though looking at those mats it's my guess I'll have to bring my own mop, bucket and bleach!
> 
> *Steve* - how much white vinegar do you recommend that I put in with my wash - an A4 gi, rash guard and rash guard leggings.



Yeesh...well bringing in your own supplies might be better than bringing home something worse.  Do you have any friends at class that might be willing to help?  Mopping up is fast when you have 3 or 4 people on task.


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2013)

myusername said:


> Thanks Steve, that's really useful advice and I'll be popping out for white vinegar tomorrow! Unfortunately the Kenshield doesn't appear to be sold in the uk. I've had a quick google without success. Does anyone out there know or use a UK equivilant?



Looks like the primary ingredient in Kenshield is dimethicone (a silicone derivative used as a protectant for skin and hair) with myristates to help with the penetration of the dimethicone.  I don't know if there is an equivalent in the UK, but if there was it would likely be another dimethicone-based protectant.

EDIT: Google says Smith&Nephew and Remedy may make one for the UK market:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Remedy-Medline-Dimethicone-Skin-Protectant-4-oz-1-each-/280738046528


----------



## K-man (Apr 3, 2013)

Firstly, ringworm is a fungal infection, not bacterial, so using an anti-bacterial soap will do no more than the cleansing action of any other soap.  It will normally be transmitted directly from another person by direct contact but probably will need skin that is damaged to take hold. Showering after training will normally prevent that problem. 

The fungus spores can survive on the mats so cleaning those after training is a good move. Also clothing and towels can harbour spores, so regular hot wash there is good too.

But the number one thing is if you have a ringworm infection, treat it with anti-fungal cream and take a few days off before you go back to grappling. Having posters up in the schools showing people what to watch out for would also help. The infection is very easy to see, diagnose and treat.   :asian:


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2013)

myusername said:


> Thanks Steve, that's really useful advice and I'll be popping out for white vinegar tomorrow! Unfortunately the Kenshield doesn't appear to be sold in the uk. I've had a quick google without success. Does anyone out there know or use a UK equivilant?


Can you order it from Amazon.com?  http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=Wrestling&page=1&rh=n%3A11060451%2Ck%3AWrestling


----------



## myusername (Apr 3, 2013)

Steve said:


> Can you order it from Amazon.com?  http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=Wrestling&page=1&rh=n%3A11060451%2Ck%3AWrestling



Unfortunately not Steve, I tried going through the process just to see how much shipping would be to the UK but Amazon said that it couldn't deliver to that address. Same with the defense products. However, taking Carol's advice I may get away with using nappy rash cream!


----------



## K-man (Apr 3, 2013)

Another thing we used to recommend years ago was Selenium Sulphide shampoo. (In Australia that was Selsun) You can use that as a skin wash. Just keep an eye out for any skin irritation and stop immediately if that occurs.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 3, 2013)

Well first things first talk with the school owner and voice your concern and or willingness to help in the cleaning.  Hopefully that will get some action on clean mats which should be a requirement!  Then have you instructor talk with everyone about not coming into training if they have ringworm. 

Here is the thing though.  If you are in a physical activity like this with a lot of body to body contact you are probably going to catch this at some point.  It is going to happen if you stick at it long enough.  K-man is right it is easy to diagnose and treat but in this type of an actitivity you have a good chance of catching it especially in the unclean environment you currently are training in!  Good luck!


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2013)

myusername said:


> Unfortunately not Steve, I tried going through the process just to see how much shipping would be to the UK but Amazon said that it couldn't deliver to that address. Same with the defense products. However, taking Carol's advice I may get away with using nappy rash cream!



Is that what it is?  I didnt even recognize it.   Proof that I've spent more time in the lab then in relationships I guess. :lol:


----------



## rframe (Apr 11, 2013)

That's gross about the mats, talk to the owner/manager and let them know this really bothers you and could be a liability for them.  Quality schools wash and disinfect mats regularly.  If they dont value their students enough to keep the place clean, go somewhere else.


----------

